# Selling my Schwinn Black Phantom Die Cast Model and Sign on Ebay



## kingfish254 (Sep 25, 2013)

Selling my Schwinn Black Phantom Die Cast Model and Sign on Ebay

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=321215251921


----------

